# eurotunnel/ folkestone camping recommendations please



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi all
seagull is doing some work for the next few weeks down at eurotunnel and has decided to take the van down to stay in whilst there. he finds it much more comfortable than a hotel :roll: any recommendations on sites close by

hannah


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi hannah, Black horse farm CC site, stayed a few times on our way abroad.

Olley


----------

